# Gas Supply in Dubai.



## MedEng (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi All - I hope this isn't a silly question, and that someone will be able to help.

My Daughter has recently started working for a well known airline in Dubai, and her accomodation is supplied by the Company, which is great.

However, she has just phoned me about her Gas cooker. She has successfully used it previously, but now there does not appear to be any Gas when she tries to use it.

Do you think I'd be correct in my guess that the Gas is not piped in and is supplied by a Gas Cylinder, _not_ a mains supply?

Please forgive my Daughter's naivety, as this is her first time living on her own, so she is on a steep learning curve! Personally I admire her bravery doing it!

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Gas is only in bottles (well I've never known a gas line but I stand to be corrected) - has she looked in the cupboard near the cooker, it's usually a big orange thing, no it's not the water heater. If in company provided accom, surely she'll know others and can ask them?

Thanks for cheering me up!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

There is some city gas supplies coming in the future but the VAST majority of apartment blocks will be on bottled gas.

For our place it is piped through the building from central big bottles and metered, suggest she talks to neighbours and the building's management to arrange supply.


----------



## MedEng (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks Guys, I suspected as much. I've asked her to look for bottles in the obvious places as you suggested Rascal, but she can't see any so I suspect the set-up is as you suggest LesFroggits.

She is reluctant to knock at other apartments in case she wakes the occupant up, as they all work varying hours, and she is worried about disturbing their (very valuable) sleep!

I've told her to report it to management anyway!

Thanks again for your replies!

Best regards!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

MedEng said:


> Thanks Guys, I suspected as much. I've asked her to look for bottles in the obvious places as you suggested Rascal, but she can't see any so I suspect the set-up is as you suggest LesFroggits.
> 
> She is reluctant to knock at other apartments in case she wakes the occupant up, as they all work varying hours, and she is worried about disturbing their (very valuable) sleep!
> 
> ...


Hi,
She simply needs to ask the security guards - they will know and contact the suppliers for your daughter.
The supplier will normally deliver and install new bottle on the same day.
Just be careful on price - make sure she doesn't get ripped off!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Shoreline has 'piped gas' in the kitchens - no idea where the big bottles are though.


----------



## MedEng (Dec 28, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> She simply needs to ask the security guards - they will know and contact the suppliers for your daughter.
> The supplier will normally deliver and install new bottle on the same day.
> Just be careful on price - make sure she doesn't get ripped off!
> ...


Hi Steve, Thanks for your reply.

I'm wondering though - will she have to pay or do you think the airline takes care of that? As far as I know she gets all of her utilities paid for bar the internet, but I'm wondering if Gas Bottles will be her responsibility.

Thanks, and apologies if you don't know. 

Best regards!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

MedEng said:


> Hi Steve, Thanks for your reply. I'm wondering though - will she have to pay or do you think the airline takes care of that? As far as I know she gets all of her utilities paid for bar the internet, but I'm wondering if Gas Bottles will be her responsibility. Thanks, and apologies if you don't know. Best regards!


If it's a central system, I'd have thought EK paid for it. Tell her to ask the security guard on duty.

Did she get her toaster yet?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

MedEng said:


> Hi Steve, Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I'm wondering though - will she have to pay or do you think the airline takes care of that? As far as I know she gets all of her utilities paid for bar the internet, but I'm wondering if Gas Bottles will be her responsibility.
> 
> ...


Ask security!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Ask security!


That's what I said


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> That's what I said


Look at the post times!!!
We both answered him at the same time!!!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Look at the post times!!! We both answered him at the same time!!!!


Jinx - we get to make a wish hahaha


----------



## MedEng (Dec 28, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> If it's a central system, I'd have thought EK paid for it. Tell her to ask the security guard on duty.
> 
> Did she get her toaster yet?


Ha Ha, thanks yeah - she got it from the mall directly opposite where she lives. Her next project is to heat some beans up to put on the toast, hence the Gas enquiry!

Cheers!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Please tell us she isn't responsible for anything on an aircraft with 300+ people on it in an emergency ?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Please tell us she isn't responsible for anything on an aircraft with 300+ people on it in an emergency ?


Second thoughts don't answer that unless you're willing to name the airline lane:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Second thoughts don't answer that unless you're willing to name the airline lane:


Dan Dare!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Someone already has - and there's only one airline group in Dubai which bases its staff here. Even the smaller one is still owned by the same group


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

MedEng said:


> Ha Ha, thanks yeah - she got it from the mall directly opposite where she lives. Her next project is to heat some beans up to put on the toast, hence the Gas enquiry! Cheers!


Oh bless, but she could use the microwave if there's no gas


----------

